# Bit of a long shot!



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm looking to trade for or buy the Forge World Herald of Khorne which comes with the Khornate Daemon Prince. I'm not looking for the Daemon Prince. I'd prefer to trade for the model. I have Necrons both metal and Plastic which I would trade for. PM me for a list of ones I'd be willing to trade. I have about.. 500 points of Tyranids, too (Might be a radically different amount of points, I'm estimating) which are all painted to the highest standard of crap the galaxy has ever seen; I'd probably throw these in with some other stuff. I've got a part-painted/unbuilt Fine cast emperor's champion if I can find all of him. I've also got some AoBR SM and the odd ork which I could trade.

I'm not looking for anything other than that Herald which can be seen here;

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/Warhammer_Monsters/KHORNE-DAEMON-PRINCE-AND-HERALD.html

He's the little one, for anybody who might not know. I'd rather not pay for him, but I will for a decent price. I'd rather not trade outside of the UK, thanks.


----------

